# Pino Daniele



## lolapal (5 Gennaio 2015)

R.I.P.

[video=youtube;E1SLOCKlb1M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1SLOCKlb1M[/video]


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2015)

no, non ho ancora letto nulla.
mi dispiace tantissimo ...peccato che sia una fottuta atea perché l'immagine di lui con massimo che se la cantano sarebbe fantastica


----------



## Caciottina (5 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, non ho ancora letto nulla.
> mi dispiace tantissimo ...peccato che sia una fottuta atea perché l'immagine di lui con massimo che se la cantano sarebbe fantastica


eh be ma potrebbero ben stare da una parte atea 
mica solo in paradise....eh


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2015)

ti toccava certe corde dentro , l'ho sempre adorato


----------



## perplesso (5 Gennaio 2015)

[video=youtube;V-zZuOyRi-k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-zZuOyRi-k[/video]


----------



## Vincent Vega (5 Gennaio 2015)

*Ciao Pino*

I necrologi mettono sempre tristezza, quasi quanto l'evento che vanno a celebrare.
Ma io oggi sono davvero triste.
La mia adolescenza, la mia giovinezza, la scoperta di una musica non convenzionale, la carezza alla mia terra: tutto era stato scandito dal blues di Pino, e dalla carica dei suoi storici compagni di strada. James Senese, Tullio De Piscopo, Enzo Avitabile, Tony Esposito: tutti a completare ed essere completati dalla maglia della sua Paradise...


----------



## Vincent Vega (5 Gennaio 2015)

non vi avevo ancora letto. Ovviamente il thred appena aperto in Forum Libero può diventare un post di questo. Sorry.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (5 Gennaio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> I necrologi mettono sempre tristezza, quasi quanto l'evento che vanno a celebrare.
> Ma io oggi sono davvero triste.
> La mia adolescenza, la mia giovinezza, la scoperta di una musica non convenzionale, la carezza alla mia terra: tutto era stato scandito dal blues di Pino, e dalla carica dei suoi storici compagni di strada. James Senese, Tullio De Piscopo, Enzo Avitabile, Tony Esposito: tutti a completare ed essere completati dalla maglia della sua Paradise...


Anche la mia adolescenza, la mia giovinezza... sono state scandite da tante delle sue meravigliose canzoni e lo seguivo ancora, non più tardi di qualche giorno fa in tv c'è stato uno special, un concerto/intervista meraviglioso. Si percepiva quanto ancora voleva fare, quanta voglia ancora aveva di cantare.
Grande ed immenso Pino.

una delle mie canzoni preferite...

[video=youtube;yptXb0Ymlfw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yptXb0Ymlfw[/video]


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2015)

http://www.google.it/url?url=http:/...twIwAA&usg=AFQjCNEz1gsybX0mXYMoAQphEPN1qGsFOA


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2015)

ho sempre pensato che pino fosse più grande di massimo , invece era il contrario.sarà stata la barba


----------



## Flavia (5 Gennaio 2015)

[video=youtube;SMgdoHWNx2w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMgdoHWNx2w[/video]


----------



## Eratò (5 Gennaio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;EBqMUKcWCNI]http://youtu.be/EBqMUKcWCNI[/video]


----------



## Eratò (5 Gennaio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;pSL4Z7FYGbU]http://youtu.be/pSL4Z7FYGbU[/video]


----------



## Eratò (5 Gennaio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;SDkXGizysho]http://youtu.be/SDkXGizysho[/video]


----------



## Eratò (5 Gennaio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;zeLb-G8GXfk]http://youtu.be/zeLb-G8GXfk[/video]


----------



## Eratò (5 Gennaio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;mTy_v7V6Z84]http://youtu.be/mTy_v7V6Z84[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Gennaio 2015)

[video=youtube_share;32puExGLumg]http://youtu.be/32puExGLumg[/video] una splendida canzone di Pino per il suo amico Massimo :inlove:


----------



## Eratò (5 Gennaio 2015)

Pino Daniele ha accompagnato il mio viaggio e i miei anni a Napoli.Una citta meravigliosa Napoli,piena di colori,sapori,dolce e amara,la si può  solo amare...Pino Daniele era il venticello di mare a Mergellina,il sole primaverile a piazza Plebiscito e a Santa Lucia,la voce che dominava per i quartieri Spagnoli e la colonna sonora delle domeniche a via Scarlatti e a S.Antonio...Era ed è  un pezzo di Napoli e come Napoli vivrà per sempre.Riposa in pace ma so' sicura che con Troisi,Totò,De Filippo e Scarpetta starai in buona compagnia lassù...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Gennaio 2015)

Bello che ci sia ggggente che protesti per poter entrare nella camera ardente e partecipare al suo funerale. Tutto molto bello. Edificante. Com'era quella storia dei cervelli in fuga?


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

che brutta storia questa divisione fra fratelli, figli e mogli.


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> che brutta storia questa divisione fra fratelli, figli e mogli.


Questo è solo l'inizio....!


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2015)

se hai amato qualcuno come puoi non rispettare la sua morte ?
non capisco.


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> se hai amato qualcuno come puoi non rispettare la sua morte ?
> non capisco.


Minerva i maledetti soldi....i maledetti interessi.....contano quelli,contano solo quelli.....!


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che brutta storia questa divisione fra fratelli, figli e mogli.


si, vero... comunque un grande dispiacere questo lutto, come quando se n'è andato il magnifico Troisi.


----------



## oscuro (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> si, vero... comunque un grande dispiacere questo lutto, come quando se n'è andato il magnifico Troisi.


Stesse mie parole.


----------



## Eratò (9 Gennaio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> se hai amato qualcuno come puoi non rispettare la sua morte ?
> non capisco.


È incredibile vero?2 funerali e gente che si fa i selfie con la salma.Uno scempio.


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stesse mie parole.


questa clip mi piacerebbe ripensarla ora... con loro due così, che continuano a vivere in queste note e parole.
[video=youtube;FoMUd1LVNmw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoMUd1LVNmw[/video]


----------



## Eratò (10 Gennaio 2015)

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2015/01/09/pino-daniele-lacrime-coccodrillo/1325707/


----------

